# Suffolk & Norfolk



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

We had a fairly good day, Babooshka won her second CC making that two in a row. Can we make it three?? Krystal got the reserve grand so we are still chasing her last one. It was very hot and the girls were fed up by 4pm but the show didn't close till nearly 5. Well done to all winners at the Suffolk & Norfolk.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My girl got a grand at this show and BOB. I didn't think it was that hot. It was freezing in the hall at the start of the day. Was much cooler than the back to back one there in april.

Weldone to Babooshka


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> My girl got a grand at this show and BOB. I didn't think it was that hot. It was freezing in the hall at the start of the day. Was much cooler than the back to back one there in april.
> 
> Weldone to Babooshka


Well done on your grand and BOB 
I found it warming up after 3pm, got fan now for next show. Krystal is the worst, she gets quite narky by that time of the day. Maybe its me then, I'm suffering from the warmer weather more at the moment than I ever have done.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i think i feel the cold 

luckily my cat is a siamese who likes the heat!

yeah, def get a fan, she will like that. 

i think cats and us humans are all fed up at 3!!! :devil:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack got BOB in both shows, Reserve Grand in the Suffolk and Grand in the Bombay then went on to get BIS Pet Pedigree in the Bombay show.
The Suffolk and Norfolk always theme their show and this year the theme was 70's music, On the left is show manager Helen Marriott-Powers in the Middle is Sean Farrell.
YouTube - ‪suffolk and norfolk cat show‬‏


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,

well done. photo is brilliant.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done Steverags, looks like you had a really good day


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats,and well done, you must be very proud


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for asking but was this a TICA or GCCF show? :blushing:


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Suffolk & Norfolk is GCCF - here is a link to the current season list: Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

This is the link for TICA:
Show Diary for TICA cat shows in the UK

Hope these are useful


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wendy1969 said:


> Suffolk & Norfolk is GCCF - here is a link to the current season list: Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
> 
> This is the link for TICA:
> Show Diary for TICA cat shows in the UK
> ...


Thank you!


----------

